
Google acquires Qwiklabs to teach developers cloud skills - jmgtan
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/21/google-acquires-qwiklabs-to-teach-developers-cloud-skills/
======
some1else
I thought Qwiklabs was all about Amazon Web Services. They're even mentioned
in the official Amazon tutorial videos.

